# acostados pies contra cabeza



## dec-sev

Hola:
Tengo otra pregunta de carácter sexual del libro que estoy leyendo  Dicho de paso, en el prefacio se dice que es un thriller 
Bueno, 

Erika pasó todo el fin de semana con Mikael Blomkvist. No abandonaron la cama más que para ir al baño o comer un poco, aunque no sólo hicieron el amor; también pasaron horas y horas acostados pies contra cabeza hablando del futuro, sopesando sus consecuencias, sus posibilidades y sus riesgos. (_Los hombres que no aman a los mujeres_ de Stieg Larsson).


¿Cómo es, acostar los pies contra cabeza? ¿Podéis aclarar o dibujármelo?


----------



## ErOtto

dec-sev said:


> ¿Cómo es, acostar los pies contra cabeza? ¿Podéis aclarar o dibujármelo?


 
Voy a tratar de dibujártelo... *6* *9* ... pero sin sexo. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## dec-sev

ErOtto said:


> Voy a tratar de dibujártelo... *6* *9* ... pero sin sexo.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


Jejeje. Lo suponía, pero no me parece una buena postura para hablar del futuro


----------



## kreiner

dec-sev said:


> Jejeje. Lo suponía, pero no me parece una buena postura para hablar del futuro


 
O para hablar en general... Pero se dice que hay gente que piensa con los pies. A lo mejor también habla con ellos .


----------



## ErOtto

dec-sev said:


> Jejeje. Lo suponía, pero no me parece una buena postura para hablar del futuro


 
Se ve que no se dibujar bien. 

Significa que uno de los dos está con su cabeza a los pies de la cama, de forma que ambos se pueden ver la cara (y lo que quieran ver además, claro )... como si estuviesen sentados uno frente a otro... pero acostados en la cama.

A ver si así, con palabras...  

Saludos
Er


----------



## dec-sev

Encontré una foto poco más o menos decente  Es cómo yo entiendo 6 9. En otras palabras los pies que se ven son los de Mikael Blomkvist y Erika es la perra, con perdón


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

dec-sev said:


> Encontré una foto poco más o menos decente  Es cómo yo entiendo 6 9. En otras palabras los pies que se ven son los de Mikael Blomkvist y Erika es la perra, con perdón


 Esto es el "69", pero con cerditos. La imagen es decente:

http://www.diarionocturno.com/blog/2009/05/13/el-69-mas-puerco-que-he-visto/

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Esto es el "69", pero con cerditos. La imagen es decente:
> 
> http://www.diarionocturno.com/blog/2009/05/13/el-69-mas-puerco-que-he-visto/
> 
> Saludos



¡Qué guarrada!


----------



## dec-sev

Muchas gracias.
Una pregunta más. En ruso tenemos una frase hecha para este tipo de postura. Decimos, literalmente, estar acostado de valet (sota). ¿Hay algo parecido en español? ¿Se puede decir "están echando como sesenta nueve"?


----------



## clares3

Hola
Queridos todos, la mejor imagen de alguien acostado pies con cabeza con otro la da el signo piscis del zodiaco y es completamente decente, como a mí me cuadra por edad y condición.
http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=6rB0TfrtJMbcsgaund2EDg&ved=0CB4Q9QEwAQ
En cuanto a la última pregunta de Dec-sev, yo por aquí escucho decir "estaban acostados en forma de 69 o haciendo el 69, según a qué se dediquen. NO me parece una postura apropiada para hablar o, mejor dicho, estimula otras cosas que no son el habla.


----------



## ErOtto

dec-sev said:


> Encontré una foto poco más o menos decente  Es cómo yo entiendo 6 9. En otras palabras los pies que se ven son los de Mikael Blomkvist y Erika es la perra, con perdón


 
¿Has probado a ver la película? 
En la escena a la que hace referencia el párrafo del libro se ve muy bien como están en la cama. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## 0scar

Yo no le veo nada de 69.
Es común ocupar una cama así cuando la cama es angosta, es más eficiente.


----------



## Pinairun

0scar said:


> Yo no le veo nada de 69.
> Es común ocupar una cama así cuando la cama es angosta, es más eficiente.


 
O cuando son muchos, sobre todo niños,  los que duermen en la misma cama. Hay familias muy pobres que acuestan así a sus hijos.


----------



## Vampiro

Yo tampoco le veo nada de 69, porque ambos están acostados de espaldas, conversando.
Mentes sucias.
Qué horrror.

_


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> Yo tampoco le veo nada de 69, porque ambos están acostados de espaldas, conversando.
> Mentes sucias.
> Qué horrror.
> 
> _



Desde luego, tal práctica no facilita nada la conversación, o cuando menos la hace bastante ininteligible. Todo salió de la mente de ErOtto, que siempre piensa en lo único.

Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Todo salió de la mente de ErOtto, que siempre piensa en lo único.


 
¡Pozí! 

Es que nunca se me ha dado bien _dibujar_. 

En mi defensa diré que lo expliqué mejor con palabras, pero como nadie se lee los post (aparte de Lurrezco)... 

Saludos
Er"salío"


----------



## Vampiro

ErOtto said:


> Significa que uno de los dos está con su cabeza a los pies de la cama, de forma que ambos se pueden ver la cara (y lo que quieran ver además, claro )... como si estuviesen sentados uno frente a otro... pero acostados en la cama.


Tal cual.
Como una conversación sentados el uno frente al otro, pero con olor a patas.
_


----------



## ErOtto

Vampiro said:


> ...pero con olor a patas.
> _


 


Uno más que se lee los post. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ErOtto said:


> Voy a tratar de dibujártelo... *6* *9* ... pero sin sexo.
> 
> Saludos
> Er



¿Er, un *6 9* sin sexo? ¿Un pájaro sin plumas?


----------



## Calambur

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Er, un *6 9* sin sexo? ¿Un pájaro sin plumas?


¡Vaya uno a saber!... el mundo va cambiando. 
Aquí hay datos acerca de un ave que, podría decirse, no tiene plumas...


> Se diría que, por razones evolutivas y de adaptación al ecosistema, los plumones no han llegado a la etapa de verdaderas plumas, adoptando el característico aspecto de *suaves cerdas* que tiene el plumaje del kiwi.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Calambur said:


> ¡Vaya uno a saber!... el mundo va cambiando.
> Aquí hay datos acerca de un ave que, podría decirse, no tiene plumas...



Es cierto, el mundo no deja de cambiar, pero lo de 'suaves cerdas' me inquieta un poco. Más bien me intriga. 
Para imagen de esa postura de pies y cabeza emparejados habría usado la de la tradicional  disposición de las sardinas en lata. Bien entendido que las sardinas enlatadas no tienen pies ni cabeza.  
Pero es cierto que, como ya se ha dicho, hay una forma de dialogar en la cama con uno de los participantes apoyado en la cabecera y el otro en los pies. Es un cara a cara literal, tomando esta palabra en el sentido de _litteralis _y de _llitera._


----------



## dec-sev

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Todo salió de la mente de ErOtto, que siempre piensa en lo único.


 Yo también pensé igual que Er 
En serio:


> ...como si estuviesen sentados uno frente a otro... pero acostados en la cama.





> Es común ocupar una cama así cuando la cama es angosta, es más eficiente


.





> O cuando son muchos, sobre todo niños,  los que duermen en la misma cama.


Cuando uno está sentando sus pies están doblados y si la persona adopta esta postura (con los pies doblados) ocupa mucho espacio en la cama. No puedo imaginarme cómo mucha gente pueda dormir de esta manera en la misma cama. Creo que no entiendo lo de "sentados uno frente a otro pero acostados en la cama".


----------



## Vampiro

dec-sev said:


> Yo también pensé igual que Er
> En serio:
> 
> .Cuando uno está sentando sus pies están doblados y si la persona adopta esta postura (con los pies doblados) ocupa mucho espacio en la cama. No puedo imaginarme cómo mucha gente pueda dormir de esta manera en la misma cama. Creo que no entiendo lo de "sentados uno frente a otro pero acostados en la cama".


¿Piensas como Er pero no entiendes lo que dice?
Eso sí que me desconcertó...

Yo también creo que tratándose de dormir es una forma eficiente de usar una cama.
Pero más eficiente (y entretenida) es la posición de la cucharita.
_


----------



## dec-sev

Vampiro said:


> ¿Piensas como Er pero no entiendes lo que dice?
> Eso sí que me desconcertó...


 Me refería a eso:


ErOtto said:


> Voy a tratar de dibujártelo... *6* *9* ... pero sin sexo.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


Pero cuanto puse la foto con el perro ErOtto escribió 


> Se ve que no se dibujar bien.


 y añadió 


> Significa que uno de los dos está con su cabeza a los pies de la cama,  de forma que ambos se pueden ver la cara (y lo que quieran ver además,  claro )... como si estuviesen sentados uno frente a otro... pero acostados en la cama.


lo cual no consigo entender. Por qué no lo entiedno lo traté de aclarar en mi último post.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola, como me lo imagino yo: las dos personas tumbadas en la cama boca arriba, la una al lado de la otra, con los brazos detrás de la nuca reposando sobre la almohada, la almohada de uno en la cabecera de la cama, la del otro en los pies. De esta manera se pueden ir viendo las caras al hablar. Y otra opción sería lo mismo, pero en lugar de estar tumbadas (digamos que mirando al techo), estar reclinadas en las almohadas (digamos que sentadas en la cama) de manera que podrían verse mejor las caras.


----------



## ErOtto

Ahora pregunto en serio.. ¿de verdad que nadie ha visto la película? 
Se ve bastante bien como están recostados en la cama.

Si no fuese por la Sinde y las reglas del foro os ponía un enlace. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Calambur

ErOtto said:


> Ahora pregunto en serio.. ¿de verdad que *nadie* ha visto la película?
> *No sé a qué Nadie te refieres... si a Odiseo, que engañó al cíclope por el parecido entre su nombre y Nadie, seguro que no la vio.*
> *Pero yo me incluyo entre los "nadie" restantes: no la vi.*


 


Jaime Bien said:


> Hola, como me lo imagino yo: las dos personas tumbadas en la cama boca arriba, la una al lado de la otra, con los brazos detrás de la nuca reposando sobre la almohada, la almohada de uno en la cabecera de la cama, la del otro en los pies. De esta manera se pueden ir viendo las caras al hablar. Y otra opción sería lo mismo, pero en lugar de estar tumbadas (digamos que mirando al techo), estar reclinadas en las almohadas (digamos que sentadas en la cama) de manera que podrían verse mejor las caras.
> *Esto mismo supongo. Como si estuvieran sentados/recostados en dos "chaise longe" enfrentadas.*


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

dec-sev said:


> Hola:
> Tengo otra pregunta de carácter sexual del libro que estoy leyendo  Dicho de paso, en el prefacio se dice que es un thriller
> Bueno,
> 
> Erika pasó todo el fin de semana con Mikael Blomkvist. No abandonaron la cama más que para ir al baño o comer un poco, aunque no sólo hicieron el amor; también pasaron horas y horas acostados pies contra cabeza hablando del futuro, sopesando sus consecuencias, sus posibilidades y sus riesgos. (_Los hombres que no aman a los mujeres_ de Stieg Larsson).
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo es, acostar los pies contra cabeza? ¿Podéis aclarar o dibujármelo?



Después de tantas idas y venidas ¿donde está el carácter sexual de la pregunta ? Durante la debatida posición hablaban del futuro, consecuencias, posibilidades, riesgos, actividad a la que no le veo carácter sexual. Porque esa posición es la de las horas y horas de bla, bla, y el autor no dice que fuera la de hacer el amor .


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Después de tantas idas y venidas ¿donde está el carácter sexual de la pregunta ? Durante la debatida posición hablaban del futuro, consecuencias, posibilidades, riesgos, actividad a la que no le veo carácter sexual. Porque esa posición es la de las horas y horas de bla, bla, y el autor no dice que fuera la de hacer el amor .


No hay carácter sexual en ninguna parte.  La posición es de lo más inocente.
Cuando salió el numerito al baile se fue todo al traste.
_


----------



## dec-sev

Jaime Bien said:


> Hola, como me lo imagino yo: las dos personas tumbadas en la cama boca arriba, la una al lado de la otra, con los brazos detrás de la nuca reposando sobre la almohada, la almohada de uno en la cabecera de la cama, la del otro en los pies. De esta manera se pueden ir viendo las caras al hablar. Y otra opción sería lo mismo, pero en lugar de estar tumbadas (digamos que mirando al techo), estar reclinadas en las almohadas (digamos que sentadas en la cama) de manera que podrían verse mejor las caras.


Ahora entiendo lo todo. Misenterpreté las palabras de ErOtto. Pensé en "los pies de la cama" como objetos sobre los cuales yace la cama, pero en este contexto significa la parte de la cama opuesta a la cabecera. 


Jaime Bien said:


> Ahora pregunto en serio.. ¿de verdad que nadie ha visto la película?


Acabo de ver el trailer en youtube. Parece que la pelí es mejor que el libro ya que el papel de Lisbeth Salander juega una chica mucho más guapa que la en el libro 
Muchos gracias a todos.


----------



## clares3

dec-sev said:


> Ahora entiendo lo todo. Malinterpreté (Misenterpreté) las palabras de ErOtto. Pensé en "los pies de la cama" como objetos sobre los cuales yace la cama, pero en este contexto significa la parte de la cama opuesta a la cabecera.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

dec-sev said:


> Ahora entiendo lo todo. Misenterpreté las palabras de ErOtto. Pensé en "los pies de la cama" como objetos sobre los cuales yace la cama, pero en este contexto significa la parte de la cama opuesta a la cabecera.
> Acabo de ver el trailer en youtube. Parece que la pelí es mejor que el libro ya que el papel de Lisbeth Salander juega una chica mucho más guapa que la en el libro
> Muchos gracias a todos.



Como ayuda para mejorar el español:
Misenterpreté = Interpreté mal o por error
Los objetos sobre los que se sostiena la cama son las patas
Película es palabra esdrújula, se acentúa en la í. Pero peli es palabra grave o llana, que se escribe sin tilde. 
Los papeles en una obra de teatro o de cine se interpretan, no se juegan.
También se dice 'la que hace el papel de'
'...que la del libro' o '...que la que aparece en el libro'. 

Como comentario:
Si la actriz que interpreta el papel de Salander en la película es más guapa que la del libro (la edición española no es ilustrada), está claro que la del libro no era una belleza.


----------



## dec-sev

Gracias por tus sugerencias, Manuel.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

dec-sev said:


> Gracias por tus sugerencias, Manuel.



Ha sido un placer dec-sev. Me agrada ver que un extranjero trabaja para aprender español, en particular si su lengua materna es tan diferente como el ruso. No hay muchos españoles que estudien tu idioma, aunque hacerlo sea una pequeñez.

Me explico, pidiendo la indulgencia de los moderadores. A principios del siglo pasado vino a España el doctor Pittaluga,un profesor italiano, especialista en paludismo y otras epidemias infecciosas.
Le encomendaron una cátedra en la facultad de Medicina de Madrid. Reunió a los alumnos más adelantados y a los profesores ayudantes y les explicó que quería acopiar publicaciones de su especialidad de distintos países, pues en España eran escasas.
Fue preguntando quien sabía francés, inglés, alemán, italiano,.. Pocos, pero algunos podían al menos entender esos idiomas. 
Entonces preguntó quien sabía ruso, porque en Rusia se estaban publicando artículos de interés. Visto que no había nadie, se dirigió a uno de los presentes y le dijo:
- Bueno, usted se encarga de las revistas rusas.
- Don Gustavo, no sé ni una palabra de ruso
- Mire, si nos paramos en pequeñeces no llegaremos a ninguna parte.


----------

